# Phragmipedium guianense, a new species from French Guiana



## quietaustralian (Oct 1, 2014)

New to science:
Une excitante nouvelle espèce de Guyane : Phragmipedium guianense (Orchidaceae : Cypripedioideae)
Aurélien Sambin & Guido J. Braem

www.facebook.com/groups/AustralianSlipperOrchids/769864906407642


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## eteson (Oct 1, 2014)

It is amazing...
another new species!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 1, 2014)

Great news! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for the information!!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice species. I like the markings on the lip.

Thanks for sharing.

Rob.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice. Many thanks for info.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 1, 2014)

Any link to the description?


----------



## eteson (Oct 1, 2014)

You can download it directly from richardiana


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 1, 2014)

Got it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2014)

I was hoping someone would post this! Cool -- a new addition to the caudatum complex.


----------



## eteson (Oct 2, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Got it.


The plant?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 2, 2014)

No Eliseo, the description.


----------



## eteson (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Drorchid (Oct 6, 2014)

To me it looks very different than any other species in the "caudatum" complex. I can see some similarities between this species and Phrag. popowii (aka humboldtii), but it almost looks like it could be a natural hybrid....For one the dorsal is off, and very deformed...second the petals aren't as long as in the other long petaled species..., and third the spots on the inside of the pouch are very different than any other long petaled species...almost looks like it could be a hybrid with Phrag. caricinum. Any thoughts??


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 6, 2014)

Agreed - the claw face has caricinum-like markings and the petal length appears short for the Section.


----------



## eteson (Oct 6, 2014)

When I saw the pictures for the first time, the first thing that came to my mind was "klotzschianum" but it seems to me very unlikelily it being a natural hybrid. Species develop very good barriers to avoid hybridation...


----------



## gonewild (Oct 6, 2014)

In the description they have offered a photo of a "population" of the species. If we assume the data collected to write the description is truthful then it is not likely a hybrid since there is a "population".

Maybe it is very different from other species because it is actually a new species.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 7, 2014)

gonewild said:


> In the description they have offered a photo of a "population" of the species. If we assume the data collected to write the description is truthful then it is not likely a hybrid since there is a "population".
> 
> Maybe it is very different from other species because it is actually a new species.



Maybe it started out as a "natural hybrid" at one time, but it got isolated and over time (1000's of years) became stable and thus became its own new species (That is one of the theories of how new species form, by "mixing" of genes of neighboring species). My previous point was more that, I don't think that this species really belongs in the "caudatum" complex as it looks totally different, but I do see some characteristics from this group...

Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2014)

It would help to see other examples from the population.


----------



## eteson (Oct 7, 2014)

Tom, we should go there an visit the wild populations.... later we can continue to Colombia to see andreettae, schlimii, manzurii and anguloi...


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2014)

I would have to be there for two months!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 8, 2014)

eteson said:


> Tom, we should go there an visit the wild populations.... later we can continue to Colombia to see andreettae, schlimii, manzurii and anguloi...



Ooooo! Can I tag along for this trip!


----------



## silence882 (Jan 10, 2015)

BUMP

Anyone know if this species has reached cultivation yet?


----------

